# День борьбы против раковых заболеваний



## Fugo (27 Фев 2011)

Оказывается 4 февраля во всем мире отмечался День борьбы против раковых заболеваний. Об этом я узнал из довольно занимательного видео-интервью хирурга-онколога, доктора медицинских наук, профессора, руководителя хирургического отделения опухолей печени и поджелудочной железы РОНЦ РАМН Юрия Ивановича Патютко - http://bhc-blog.ru/?p=366.
Поэтому у меня приедложение, может создать тему, посвящённую медицинским дням?


----------

